# Time to Boycott DFDS



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Again DFDS have emailed out an attractive offer

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/ferry-...BeerReprise_WS&gbi=a0b6423e-50965631-5f149d61

But when you either delve deep into the T&Cs or try to book a motorhome, you find out that yet again it is only available for standard cars and motorbikes (with or without sidecar (when did you last see one of THOSE on the road)) and certainly not for motorhomes at ANY TIME day or night (when the car decks are usually empty).

If they can't be bothered to want my business, I can't be bothered to give them any more of it.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Why didn't you go for the 20% off?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you are talking about that offer, it isn't available for anything but a standard car or motorbike.

Try booking it.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Newhaven / Dieppe less 20 % for old farts, but must be telephone booked.
I had confirmed booking last year and this year!
Are you sure you are not confusing the recent PO 20 % offer as that did not inc M/H's
But their 30% offer for bookings made weekend did!

Aha, you have put the link up,!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Yes I know about Newhaven - Dieppe I used that route last year, but that route is owned/run by the Seine Maritime Council - DFDS are just a contractor who provide the ferries and no longer list the discount on their website despite it still being available IF YOU KNOW ABOUT IT.

The deal I'm am talking about now (and I do know which one I'm talking about) is the one I linked to in the original post
It is NOT by P&O, is it?

PS It might have been useful to read the original post before replying to it. My beef is with the terms of their special offers which 99% of the time exclude motorhomes despite their ferries being half empty whenever I've been on them. 
Surely a few motorhomes would be better than empty decks.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Yes I know about Newhaven - Dieppe I used that route last year, but that route is owned/run by the Seine Maritime Council - DFDS are just a contractor who provide the ferries and no longer list the discount on their website despite it still being available IF YOU KNOW ABOUT IT.
> 
> The deal I'm am talking about now (and I do know which one I'm talking about) is the one I linked to in the original post
> It is NOT by P&O, is it?
> ...


I did read the original post and when I did, the link was not there and did not show which ferry you were talking about!
I presume you added it while I was writing!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

No I didn't it was there all the time.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stanner said:


> No I didn't it was there all the time.


Well, it was not showing here, but never mind, I was trying to help you!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grath said:


> Well, it was not showing here, but never mind, I was trying to help you!


Thank you for that, but if you check the first post you will see there is no mention at the bottom of it of any editing which indicates that the link has not been added.

The T&Cs of the offer in the link was the sole reason for the thread.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Thank you for that, but if you check the first post you will see there is no mention at the bottom of it of any editing which indicates that the link has not been added.
> 
> The T&Cs of the offer in the link was the sole reason for the thread.


Yes I did check but as you know, posts that are edited straight away, do not show as edited.
Stanner, I don't think I missed it, but if you say I did, maybe I did, so whatever you say!

But the way you said I should have read the first post, was bordering on abrupt or sarcasm, and not put very nicely ! Considering I was trying to help!
Pity you didn't see my post at the weekend where a 30 % discount was available. I am pleased a grateful member did take advantage!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Again you miss the point - sorry if that seems abrupt, but no other way to put it.

The point is that DFDS keep sending out offers, like the one linked to in my post, but very few are ever available to anything but cars and motorcycles - it is much the same as Eurotunnel's surcharging of motorhomes and minibuses for taking up exactly the same space as a luton van simply because the contain "living accommodation".
Eurotunnel proudly claim "unlike the ferries we do not charge more for high vehicles" maybe not, but they do charge 20% more for having a cooker and a bed.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Again you miss the point - sorry if that seems abrupt, but no other way to put it.
> 
> The point is that DFDS keep sending out offers, like the one linked to in my post, but very few are ever available to anything but cars and motorcycles - it is much the same as Eurotunnel's surcharging of motorhomes and minibuses for taking up exactly the same space as a luton van simply because the contain "living accommodation".
> Eurotunnel proudly claim "unlike the ferries we do not charge more for high vehicles" maybe not, but they do charge 20% more for having a cooker and a bed.


No I didn't miss the point, I obviously read you wanted boycott action, but I was just pointing out other offers, which might have been suitable!


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Bit of a shame that two folk on here trying to offer help to the members and indeed one another end up in a verbal - must be something in the weather!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Surely the better response is to email and/or telephone DFDS customer services and point out the anomaly to them and that they are thus losing valuable customers.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Eurotunnel proudly claim "unlike the ferries we do not charge more for high vehicles"


But what they DONT tell you is that any trailer (regardless of size) is charged at the same rate (i think as whatever is towing it).

So a titchy little unbraked trailer costs exactly the same as a humungeous great caravan.

I did query this a while ago and the reply was ????

"We find our customers like the simplicity of being charged a flat rate for a trailer"

Yeah, really????

Andy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

pippin said:


> Surely the better response is to email and/or telephone DFDS customer services and point out the anomaly to them and that they are thus losing valuable customers.


Done that they just don't care/see the problem sometimes it is only washing their dirty linen on social media that stirs any response.
ET are as bad I've asked some of their marketing people why they surcharge motorhomes and minibuses 20% and the answer was "Because they are prepared to pay more we are happy to charge them more" "anyway motorhomes and minibuses are on average bigger than vans"
So long as ee are happy to be ripped off they will rip us off.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A more honest answer would be 

"We have the monopoly so will charge as much as we can get away with, the customer has two choices, use us, or dont use us!"

It really is that simply.

Andy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Lets rewind to the first thread which was specifically about an offer from DFDS that was linked to in that thread.

It is not about any other offer by any other ferry company and that includes ET.

The point (and only point) I was seeking to make (sorry if it confused anyone, but there you go) was that DFDS regularly send out quite attractive offers which once you delve deep into the T&Cs (or try and book) turn out to only be available to car drivers or bike riders, very very rarely do they offer anything special to motorhome users.

I HAVE contacted DFDS about the selectiveness of (most of) their offers and they just seem incapable of appreciating why any driver of any vehicle other than a car would be even the slightest bit peeved about that selectiveness meaning they couldn't use the offer.

PS Yes ET are in many ways even worse to motorhome owners and in their case it is all the time, not just with their special offers.


----------

